# SGI - Signature Capital Investments



## System (2 July 2010)

> ASX Announcement
> 
> CHANGE OF COMPANY NAME AND ASX CODE
> 
> ...




http://www.hfaacceleratorplus.com.a...&PageName=Change of Company Name and ASX Code


----------



## System (11 July 2013)

On July 10th, 2013, Signature Capital Investments Limited (SGI) was removed from the official list of ASX Limited at the request of the Company under listing rule 17.11.


----------

